# Just tried to sign up but Paypal farted!



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Dont' know if anyone on TTOC commitee is able to check to see if my new membership came through? I'm trying to sign up in time to buy tickets for EVENTT14 and wont be able to process after lunchtime today so need to understand if paypal processed or not!

Thanks.

edit: ok left it 30 minutes and check PP and no sign of transaction so retried and got it through ok. Hopefully wont be double charged.....hopefully not now!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Assuming your surname is Cheetham then we've got it at our end fine, and only once too 

Will see you Sunday 8)


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Nem said:


> Assuming your surname is Cheetham then we've got it at our end fine, and only once too
> 
> Will see you Sunday 8)


aye thats moi. Thanks!


----------

